# Web server not accepting internet connections

## mark7714

Hey there, I was hoping I could get some help troubleshooting a problem.  I run a small web server for hosting a blog.  It's at www.saltypirate.com.  It's been working fine for months, but when I tried to connect today I couldn't get through.  DynDNS is fine, pings go through, nothing in the Apache error logs.  I renamed the wordpress directory (which has files that point back to saltypirate.com) and just made a html document showing text.  If I access it from another computer on the LAN, but pointing to the LAN IP (rather than the internet IP), the web page comes up.  SO.  Apache seems fine.  This leaves me confused.

Anyone have any ideas?

Cheers,

Mark

----------

## xalan

When I access it, I get a page with a single word: "working". Are you also seeing the same thing?

----------

## jcat

Works for me too by name and IP.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## mark7714

No kidding?  That was a page I made to replace the wordpress blog (therefore without any links to itself).  Weird.  Can't seem to connect from any of the computers on the LAN (unless I point them to the local IP).  Any clues as to what could cause this?

----------

## jcat

Isn't it possible that your firewall/router isn't allowing the traffic from your LAN to your external IP to be forwarded?

I have come across some "off the shelf" devices that behave like this.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## mark7714

Doesn't seem to be the case?  If I turn the firewall on my router off traffic still won't make it through?  What's more, the computer hosting the page can't even access itself if it tries through saltypirate.com (but LAN IP and localhost are fine).  I also can't ssh in through saltypirate, but can through the local IP.  I'm checking denyhosts (it's not that), but it shouldn't be banning web traffic as well...

*edited to change telnet to ssh.

**edited again to say it doesn't seem to be denyhosts.

----------

## electronvolt

is your webserver behind a NAT router on your LAN? If so then you need to add a line to /etc/hosts on all machines that need to access it from within your LAN

```

192.168.7.2(whatever the webserver's IP address is)    www.saltypirate.com

```

----------

## mark7714

Edit - yeah, it does seem to be a NAT issue.  I first replied saying it couldn't be, but I added saltypirate.com to /etc/hosts on an OS X machine and it's connecting now.  Such a dirty fix, but at least I can see the blog (and add posts!).

Cheers for the though,

Mark

----------

